# Tropical Storm redfish



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Yesterday Bob Kless along with his friend Bill and Louis with grandson Lucas from California were not going to let Tropical storm Eduardo ruin their plans for fishing. The winds and seas were still a little rough this morning so we stayed in the marshes fishing for reds and drum. The bite was slow and we had to keep on the move all day but built a box full of reds and drums along with a couple on straggler trout. The winds calmed later in the morning and I tried to get out and find some trout but they were not in the mood, so I went back to what was working fishing the shorelines and points for the reds. Lucas was the FISHERMAN of the day he put a whipping on Grandpa Louis. It was a pleasant day and a good time for everyone plus a box full of fish.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">12 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">6 Drums<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

way to go capt. gene...nice mess of fish! thanks for posting...always enjoy them...


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

i have been slacking on posting lately, but i will try to keep them coming for all to enjoy.


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

you want to pack up some of those reds and bring them down here to boca raton??? Cant wait to get back to north florida this next week to tear some redfish up... i miss that...


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!! I enjoy your posts!!! :bowdown


----------

